# 2.6.10-r1 and now TeamSpeak wont start

## feld

Hrm teamspeak was working JUST FINE until i upgraded today to 2.6.10-r1. I was @ 2.6.9-r9 before. I can attest that booting into that kernel allows me to start teamspeak.

If I start teamspeak in the .10 kernel it immediately reports in a console "killed"

any suggestions?

-Feld

----------

## ebrostig

Have you tried to re-emerge teamspeak?

Erik

----------

## feld

yes. to no avail.  :Sad: 

-Feld

----------

## feld

here's a strace

```
execve("/opt/bin/TeamSpeak", ["TeamSpeak"], [/* 51 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="larrydacow", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80f6000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=100897, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 100897, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fd2000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\v\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10680, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12392, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fce000

mmap2(0xb7fd0000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7fd0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360P\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1250000, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fcd000

mmap2(NULL, 1178924, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ead000

mprotect(0xb7fc6000, 27948, PROT_NONE)  = 0

mmap2(0xb7fc7000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x119) = 0xb7fc7000

mmap2(0xb7fcb000, 7468, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fcb000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eac000

mprotect(0xb7fc7000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7eac6b0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

munmap(0xb7fd2000, 100897)              = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "5\305\370\210", 4)             = 4

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80f6000

brk(0x8117000)                          = 0x8117000

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 100

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 100

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1104035601

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=191, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e8c000

read(3, "/dev/hdd3 / reiserfs rw,notail 0"..., 131072) = 191

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7e8c000, 131072)              = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eab000

read(3, "MemTotal:      1035292 kB\nMemFre"..., 1024) = 598

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7eab000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="larrydacow", ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/feld", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0770, st_size=3664, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0770, st_size=3664, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 10833

getppid()                               = 10832

getpgrp()                               = 10832

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x807a0d0, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/opt/bin/TeamSpeak", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfffeef8) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/sh\nexport LD_LIBRARY_PATH"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=122, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/sh\nexport LD_LIBRARY_PATH"..., 122) = 122

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {0x807a0d0, [], 0}, 8) = 0

execve("/opt/teamspeak2-client/TeamSpeak.bin", ["/opt/teamspeak2-client/TeamSpeak"...], [/* 51 vars */]) = 3916

+++ killed by SIGKILL +++

```

-Feld

----------

## WladyX

I thought Teamspeak didn't  provide any sources, so remergeing wouldn't help.... Maybe i'm wrong!

----------

## feld

you're correct there, but I just thought that maybe it needed to be fresh again. Worth a try.

-Feld

----------

## feld

OK I compiled with the CK sources and now it works. Go figure.

The only difference between my gentoo-dev-sources kernel and the ck-sources kernel is that I compiled in the CK sources the usage of the 1gig low mem patch instead of using 4gb himem as I did before so I could utilize all my memory. Any thoughts on if that is related at all? Thanks

-Feld

----------

## WladyX

I doubt the 1GB mem patch is related, but who knows...

----------

## feld

yup. you're right. i patched the gentoo-dev-sources with the 1gig patch and still no go for me. so right now I can use the ck sources and the nitro sources but not the gentoo dev sources to run teamspeak. hrm...... dunno why either....

-Feld

----------

## paxcalpt

I've tried TeamSpeak with the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10 and it works but it crashes in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r1, so I guess there must be something in the latest patches that makes it crash.

----------

## dsd

seems to be the following patch causing the problems:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources/release-10.01/dist/1900_umem_catch.patch

can someone confirm that reverting it from 2.6.10-r1 fixes the problem?

----------

## BB||negBB

I can confirm that this patch causes the troubles with teamspeak on amd64. After reverting, TeamSpeak works fine again.

Bernhard

----------

## dsd

it will be removed in next kernel release

----------

## feld

whew thank god. I was so worried it was MY system screwing up....

-Feld

----------

## r3pek

i upgraded to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r2 and now TeamSpeak doesn Segfault(as it was in -r1) but gives this messages: 

```
r3pek@trinity r3pek $ TeamSpeak 

Runtime error 230 at 0805D21F
```

----------

## dsd

sounds like you are suffering different problems. it didnt segfault on -r1, it got killed. on -r2 it works fine for me.

----------

## r3pek

i'm on amd64. any special considerations i should have?

----------

## dsd

has it ever worked?

----------

## Tony420

2.6.10-r1 = 2.6.10  CK sources?

----------

## feld

it was gentoo-dev-sources. removing that patch dsd said fixed it.

-Feld

----------

